# 30 gallon Iquitos tank



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been out of the frog hobby for a couple years and really heavy in the planted freshwater tanks, just don't have the time for the daily work on a high tech planted tank anymore so i decided to set up a 30 gallon tank for some iquitos vents hopefully, heres the first pic of early setup.










Wood is manzanita, going for that exposed root look, broms arent mounted yet just hanging out catching some light for now, in there now are 2 Neo. nonis, 1 Neo. eoz, and 3 Neo. chiquita lindas. I might look for 1 or 2 slightly larger broms to fill in the background. I have some dischidia and hoya coming and haven't decided on any terrestial plants yet. Substrate will be mixed up and put in tomorrow, I have oak leaf litter to cover that. And the lighting is a 4x39watt tek light.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I really love this tank!

I honestly dont think you need to add any more broms.. just some creeping vines to fill in between them and let the bromeliads growin them selves.. this would definitly create a nicer look in my honest opinion


Cant wait to see it completely planted


Todd


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree. Once you get the substrate in and planted, it will be pretty packed. Looks good so far.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im also wondering how deep you have the hydroton balls?

looks like you could move some around to create hills without it becoming too thin.
Also if its reall deep you could go really thin with your other substrate layer provided your substrate is well draining.
This would allow for maximum visual of your exposed roots on the background


Todd


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the input guys, my girlfriend said the same thing about the broms so we've decided to let them grow out and not add any more, the neo. nonis should form some nice large bunches in no time hopefully with this light. as for the leca balls they are about 2.5 inches deep, reason for that is there was a previous hole drilled on this tank in the lower right corner, i'm planning on using that as a drain for the tank by way of a hose barb and ball valve and tubing off of the bulkhead. the leca is a little deep i know but any less and the drain wouldnt be functional, i may or may not cap it off and not use the drain. either way i was planning on doing some nice slopes with the substrate like you said, its a good size tank so im liking all the options of scaping it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

2.5 inches isnt too much however it does leave you a little depth you could move a little to help create the bases for slopes and gullys

I wouldnt leave any less than 1 3/4 of inch of depth tho.


Good luck and I cant wait to see this finished!

Todd


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I think it looks great... I disagree about the broms though... I think you can put some more in there


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hey Nice tank!

I wanted to say welcome back and here is two threads for us here in WI.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/28434-wi-froggers-18.html


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/49930-wisconsin-frog-species-morphs.html


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the welcome and the links gabe, looks like i have a few local options for tracking down some iquitos hopefully


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice! I really like this one!


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

got a bit of work done on the tank today, addded some dischidia ovata and the following hoyas: carnosa "chelsea", carnosa "bilobata", polymeura "fishtail", ans lacunosa "royal flush". and heres a few pics of how it sits now with leaf litter and everything in.


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

last but not least ... the view from my doorway... lighting is a 4x39 watt tek t5ho... 2 bulbs on, one 6700k and one 10000k


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

lookin good! when your vining plants fill in its going to look even better


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice! Nothing like being greeted with a nive viv when you walk in the door. It looks great... nicely balanced with the plants and broms.... I take back my comment about adding more broms.


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

took a few quick pics of the tank, it's starting to grow in a bit and the broms are getting some color back








right side








left side








ANNNNNNND..... they're not iquitos but.... i got four of these guys this morning, guess i gotta edit the thread title now


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice viv !

Looks VERY similar to my Vanzo viv....but mine is higher and not so long. I have 4 as well....

Mine spend 60% in the upper tank and as much as 40% in the leaf litter and you have some good LL....I would place 2-3 medium to large mag leaves on top of some of those live oak leaves.....they love to poke in and out of the leaf sandwiches.


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks! How have yours done as a group?? I'm hoping that there is plenty of space to go around and that splitting these guys up won't be necessary, all i know on the sexes is i have one confirmed male so far. I was planning on another layer of LL using a mix of magnolia and oak, the current layer has compressed quite a bit since the tank has been setup and every has settled. My vanzos have been in the leaf litter alot so far destroying my springtail population but are starting to really cruise around the vertical spaces too.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

One thing, I have...that you could do, is to provide a large center barrier essentially dividing the viv in half. 

I have a huge brom and wood feature as my centerpiece. The center barrier afffords the animals the ability to flee or set up a territory out of line of sight of other animals. Pretty important for these guys and small thumbs in general as a safe, easy method of providing a manner to hide and relieve stress.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Funniest looking Iquitos I've ever seen! Don't look anything like mine.
Very Nice! I have a group of 5.
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great viv and beautiful frogs!


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

Yea i couldnt track down any iquitos to save my life right now... so i jumped on these guys when i saw um... the stand has room for two 10 verts on the bottom shelf... so it's safe to say i've been working on some new tanks this weekend


----------

